# Anyone Using NVMe PCI-4.0 For Keyscape?



## chimuelo (Jul 28, 2021)

Hoping to see even an extra second over PCI-3.0 so I can redo my Multi.
I currently keep C7 and LA Classic Rhodes loaded on separate channels and use an additional 2 channels for Omnisphere MIDI Prgm Chng presets.

Thanks.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 29, 2021)

I see said the blind man….


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 30, 2021)

Never mind, bought the Sabrent Rocket + PCI-4.0 w/ Phison controller.
Naturally tests I wish were conducted, like load times (gamers use to be concerned) will be figured out after buying/trying.
If no Changes, my multi with largest samples staying loaded works great, or I could just run more instances outside of Omni in stand-alone too. 8 cores open doors.

Had a great real time workflow on an ancient i7 4790k quad though.
No need to reload LA Classic (panned) then re load LA Classic (chorus) or LA Classic (MXR Phase).
Load the bigger samples once, then right click on FX selector (only available with Keyscape opened from browser first) a value of 0-127 will select the effect you want glitch free, no re loads.

At least if you’re playing live this is a work around. All other samples other than EPianos and Acoustic pianos load instantly using NVMe PCI-3.0.

We’ll see if PCI-4.0 is the usual (yawn/yawn) top end ratings which never correlate in the real world usage scenarios, even a second would matter.

New AMD 5700G’s w/ X570 boards will be in stock Monday.
Been waiting for a fast chip with built in GFX and Dual M.2’s.

i7 4790k’s have served me well since 2015, Hope AMDs built into 1U chassis do the same.


----------

